# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Escuelas de magia

## Quiquefo

Saludos, me pregutaba si alguien de este foro sabe alguna escuela aparte de la de Ana Tamariz.
O si alguen sabe el precio completo de dicha escuela (Ana Tamariz), yo soy de Marbella (Málaga) pero no tengo inconveniente de marchar a Madrid a realizar el curso.

Gracias anticipadas

----------


## Marco Antonio

También se realizan cursos en la Sala Houdini, con Pablo Segóbriga. Está en la calle cruz del rayo, telf. 91 416 42 74 

Un saludo

----------


## Et3pok

Hola, te informo, en Sevilla hay una escuela de magia en la tienda magiacadabra, las imparte (creo) que pepe pedrosa, pero no estoy muy bien informado de ello, no se si es buena o mala, no te puedo solicitar mas datos. 

PD: Esto lo digo porque te pilla mas cerca

Gracias y Adios

----------


## Quiquefo

Muchas gracias, pero la lejania no es mi enemigo, por que en Madrid viven unos amigos de mi padres y no tendria inconveniente de acojerme, por eso en Sevilla estaria el tema de la estancia, pero muchas gracias por tu informacion.

----------


## Quiquefo

La de Houdini ya habia leido algo de ella. Gracias por el telefono
Si sabeis lso precios os agradezco que lo expongais.
La escuela de Ana Tamariz he llamado pero en agosto permanece cerrada de todas formas he dejado mi telefono, aver la otra

----------


## Dramagic

Por lo que yo se, en resumen te puedo decir que la escuela de Ana se organiza en tres cursos (iniciación, medio y avanzado) En los dos primeros hay un temario y una estructura lectiva muy solida organizada por el mismisimo Juan Tamariz, lo que ya es toda una garantia. En el nivel Avanzado los profesores ya tiene más libertad para decidir sobre lo que explican y lo que no.

 Solamente en el primer curso ya te enseñan cerca de 90 JUEGOS!!!!(o eso me han dicho) 

 También se organizan seminarios temáticos de vez en cuando. Estos seminarios son de fines de semana completos. 

 Para mi, de todas las escuelas de magia que conozco (escuelas y otros lugares donde se den clases, no es lo mismo una Escuela que un sitio donde se den clases particulares) la MEJOR es la Escuela de Magia de Ana Tamariz.

PD: Me encantaria conocer la Escuela de Fu-Manchú, pues debe ser muy parecida por lo que he oido a la escuela de Ana. Si alguno ha estudiado allí, por favor, qeu cuente algo.

----------


## oknarf77

Hola Quiquefo,creo que en Cadiz tienes una escuela, o por lo menos dan cursos de magia.Si quieres me puedo informar.Creo q te queda mas cerca q madrid.

----------


## Quiquefo

Me vendria bien tu informacion oknarf77, me vendria muy bien, gracias

----------


## oknarf77

Ok, te buscare esa informacion.En cuanto hable con Juan le pregunto si eso funciona o no.De todas formas en su pagina,que por cierto es de una tienda de magia,puedes encontrar como contactar con el.
P.D.:La pagina no esta terminada,por lo que no estan todos los articulos expuestos,pero si quieres comprar algo,Juan te aconseja.
Te dejo el link: www.elpomponmagico.com

----------


## alvaro lopez

¿lo de la escuela de Ana Tamariz como va son distintos dias por ejemplo Martes y Jueves a las 6:00 o algo por el estilo o hay cursos de verano de 15 dias?
¿donde duermes?¿en tu casa o si no donde duermes¡?
¿que aprendes? alguien que  haya ido a la escuela que me diga mas o menos como va.
gracias

----------


## torrini

> ¿lo de la escuela de Ana Tamariz como va son distintos dias por ejemplo Martes y Jueves a las 6:00 o algo por el estilo o hay cursos de verano de 15 dias?
> ¿donde duermes?¿en tu casa o si no donde duermes¡?
> ¿que aprendes? alguien que  haya ido a la escuela que me diga mas o menos como va.
> gracias



www.magiatamariz.com 

facil.
 :shock:

----------


## danielo_dela

Este gran mago y ganador del 1º premio de cartomagia de oporto,actua asiduamente en Houdini y para mi ademas de mi maestro es uno de los mejores en cartomagia.Sus cursos no son excesivamente caros y merece la pena.Tlfno de informacion:916862346 para mas informacion www.restauranteleganesnorte.com

----------


## acquadeus

saben de alguna en barcelona¿?  :Oops:

----------


## magodiego

Hola!!
Yo voy a la escuela de Ana Tamariz, si alguien quiere informacion que me pregunte.
La escuela vale 110€ y 95 € la matricula.
Saludos

----------


## mago lope

Hola,mira yo estoy en la escuela de magia de Ana Tamariz estoy en iniciacion y llevo dos meses estoy muy contento,y si es verdad lo de los 90 juegos o mas pero no solo eso,tambien te enseñan tecnicas de la baraja,yo por ejemplo plagio un poco los chistes ygracias que hacen los magos,tenemos casi siempre un mago diferente para aprender nuevos estilos nuevas formas.
yo pago 110 € al mes pero en relaccion calidad precio es lo mejor.

----------


## cor3

(Valladolid) *Avalon*

C/ Colon 6 
Telefonos de informacion: 687203415 o 983130229 
Por correo electronico a oscar@avalonvalladolid.com

pregumtar por Oscar.  :Wink:

----------


## KlinKlan

> Hola,mira yo estoy en la escuela de magia de Ana Tamariz estoy en iniciacion y llevo dos meses estoy muy contento,y si es verdad lo de los 90 juegos o mas pero no solo eso,tambien te enseñan tecnicas de la baraja,yo por ejemplo plagio un poco los chistes ygracias que hacen los magos,tenemos casi siempre un mago diferente para aprender nuevos estilos nuevas formas.
> yo pago 110 € al mes pero en relaccion calidad precio es lo mejor.


por curiosidad... ¿cuantas clases son a la semana? y ¿de que duración?
gracias.

----------


## ARENA

Y ha asistido alguien a los cursos intensivos de la escuela de Ana tamariz ? Esos que son 2 fines de semana por nivel.
Que opinan de ellos ?

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Hola KlinKlan,

Espero serte de ayuda. Yo llevo en la Escuela de Ana Tamariz 2 meses aproximadamente. Los cursos comienzan en determinadas epocas del año, durante casi todo el año. 

Yo voy los jueves de 20:00 a 22:00.

Cuesta 110€, que si te puedes permitir, son una inversión y no un gasto.

Es una especie de plan de carrera de 3 años: iniciación, medio y avanzado.

Aprendes magia con todo tipo de cosas, cuerdas, monedas, etc... y sobretodo mucha cartomagia.

Los profesores, autenticos hachas: Miguel Angel Gea, Alejandro Furnadjiev, Alberto de Figueiredo, .... y para una parte de teoria el propio Juan Tamariz. 

Para cualquier duda mandame un privado.
Un saludo.

----------


## ivanoriola

Yo tambien voy los Jueves de 20'00 a 22'00. 
Al final hay más gente en la escuela que fuera de ella...

Para los que duden, les animo a apuntarse, porque además es una forma de estar en contacto con otros magos genial. Y los profesores y el temario son magnificos.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

ivanoriola, en que grupo estas?

Un saludo.

----------


## ivanoriola

_Mdiazrub_ estoy en "*INI 1*" junto con *Magodiego* y *Magic_Kay*

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Yo estoy en INI 2... Nos debemos ver tal que todos los jueves... jejeje.

Un saludo.

----------


## kaizen

¿alguien ha hecho o sabe algo sobre los cursos intensivos? soy de castellón y no me importaría desplazarme unos dias.

Por otro lado, ¿para empezar es mejor hacerlo por tu cuenta o ir a clases?

----------


## Antonioooo

alguien sabe qué escuelas de magia o sitios de reunión para magos principiantes hay por Andalucía oriental? almería, granada, málaga, jaen o incluso murcia...

gracias

----------


## Yorch

y en León? yo sé que aqui vive un grandisimo mago como es Mayoral, pero no he logrado contactar con él, y tampoco sé nada sobre escuelas de magia, agradecería vuestra ayuda

----------


## toni

y que pasa con las escuelas en valencia?Es que no va haber ninguna en toda la vida?

----------


## Piter CJ

me gustaria saber si hay alguna escuela en granada, o sobre la SEI en Granada, pq no encuentro informacion de ningun sitio.Ni magos en Granada, solo a magomigue y q ace el hocus pocus y ya esta, me gustaria ponerme en contacto para proseguir en mi aprendizaje.

En la pagina de la SEI pone la direccion de granada, pero alli no ay na de na, solo q se reunen en la taberna gaspar y no se donde esta (mandagüevos). Y encima el email esta mal,puff q chasco.

----------


## manlex

¿Hay alguien que vaya a la escuela de Ana Tamaríz los lunes de 20:00 a 22:00? Yo estoy en el grupo III

Por cierto, los 90€ de matrícula te los descuentan del primer mes, es decir que si un mes cuesta 110€, pagando la matrícula sólo te cuesta 20€, todo un detalle, por cierto

----------


## Raicon

alguien sabe algo de escuelas en Bilbao o alrededores es que de momento no me puedo desplazar a Madrid hasta dentro de 1 o dos años.

Saludos.

----------


## nitrojd

> alguien sabe algo de escuelas en Bilbao o alrededores es que de momento no me puedo desplazar a Madrid hasta dentro de 1 o dos años.
> 
> Saludos.


Hay una escuela en donosti, que queda al lado de bilbo. Si quieres mas informacion dime y te doy los datos

----------

